# Inserting images word 2003



## Camouflage (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm looking for some help in regards to inserting images on microsoft word 2003. 

Regularly I need to insert four (4) images into a document as a flyer. I don't have a problem, however I insert one at a time and then need to resize them so they fit evenly. (One large one and three smaller images evenly aligned under the large one.) 

This process takes up some time and I am led to believe there is a way of inserting a "box" so the inserted images immediatley go to their designated positions and when resized they don't disappear or rearrange the whole page and text. 

Any assistance in this area would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

Could you use a program such as PhotoShop or GIMP to save the images as the size you want them to be then just insert the saved files that are the sized you want?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I would batch process (resize) my images with the freeware Irfanview ..
The Drag n Drop the whole bunch of resized images at once.


----------

